
Ask HN: Where does the evil go? - du_bing
Today&#x27;s world seems peaceful and kind, however, where does the evil in humankind go? I am just curious, anyone pondering on the same question?
======
pizza
It's spread across networks in which responsible individuals aren't
necessarily lying when they say they didn't cause it.

~~~
du_bing
Interesting explanation, so the evil has changed its form in different times
and environments? Do you have any recommended books for understanding the
current world, like the Capital by Carl Marx in 1880s?

~~~
pizza
capitalist realism by mark fisher, the divided self by r.d. laing, and
absolute recoil by slavoj zizek, i suppose

~~~
du_bing
Great thanks, I'll check them out.

------
wmf
Maybe some of the evil wasn't inherent to humanity. Consider the lead
hypothesis for example.

~~~
du_bing
What is the lead hypothesis? Could the evil really be eliminated in humanity?

